# An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspendern!



## Bubbel2000 (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Harrison-Besitzer, 

das Angeln mit Suspendern bis 9cm oder mal 12cm hat mich fasziniert, die letzten Male waren klasse. Ich habe mir einige Köder von Lunker City und nen Illex geholt, wenn man die Köder jerkt und twiched, das hat die Barsche und bei meinem Kumpel auch die Hechte, verrückt gemacht. Meine VHF -75gr hat im Drill auch Laune gemacht, die Köderführung is aber natürlich ne sechs und das sage ich, der mit der Rute sonst alles macht.:m
Also, ich brauche also in absehbarer Zeit mal ne neue, wollte eh ne Lightrute haben. Meine Fragen: Welcher Blank, welche Länge. Fischen will ich mit ner Stationärrolle, Multi ausgeschlossen, will ich nicht. Der Kork darf ja am Arm nicht so lang sein, damit man die Rute mit dem Unterarm halten kann. Die Rute soll im Drill Laune machen, natürlich auch mal nen Hecht abkönnen, so schnell und hart sein, damit ich die Köder gut führen kann. 2.70m is definitiv mistig, finde ich. 

So, was empfiehlt ihr mir alles? 
Freue mich auf eure Antworten|wavey:.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hi Steffen!

Von Harrison gibts da leider nix!

Schau Dich vielleicht mal in den "Twitching-Combos"-Threads der letzten Zeit um - da findet man schon was! Auch für Stationär!
Kann halt sein, dass Du bei den Preisen ein wenig erschrickst!  

Prinzipiell würd ich halt auf folgende Punkte achten:

- kurzes Handteil
- Länge zwischen 1,80 und 2,20 (ganz grob)
- sensible Spitze
- trotzdem gutes Rückrad ("Hecht-Beifang")
- möglichst niedriges Gewicht (Dein Handgelenk wird Dir danken!)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

ja kann man keinen mad-harrison-blank dafür verwenden??? ne vhf 30 gr 45gr oder 75gr, keine ahnung was das beste wäre, umbauen??? kenne die anderen threads, will aber ne MAD-RUTE!!!! :q


----------



## BSZocher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

http://www.germanbaits.de/


----------



## maesox (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Dann frag am Besten Mad direkt (siehe Harrison-Blank Fans )!!!!  


TL Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Erklärt mir mal, wieso man da eine weiche Spitze brauchen sollte? So'ne Winzigdinger?

Also mir erscheint der entsprechend für die Ködergrößen und Gewichte genau passende kürzeste Blank mit ~2,30m doch schon geeignet, und das für vieles. 
Mit 30, 45, 75, 90, und 120g ist die Auswahl doch feingestuft riesig.
Welche nun paßt und ob mad die da dann da hat? Bei den kürzesten verfügbaren in 2,70m sieht es natürlich mau aus.

Und eins geht immer: Absägen, bei einer VHF kann man auch mal eben locker einen Fuß Gesamtlänge cutten und sich damit eine bärenstarke kürze Rute selber designen, so bis 15cm vorne Spitze und ganz hinten weg läßt noch viel von der ursprünglichen Aktion übrig, der Blank wird nur härter und im WG aufgelastet. Man muß die doch nicht so nehmen wie sie aus dem Werk kommen. #d


----------



## darth carper (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Für die kleinen Köder wie Squirrel, X-Rap, Husky Jerk oder die kleinen Tormentor habe ich die Illex Power Finesse, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Größere Köder also Husky Jerks um 11cm kann die aber nicht mehr vernünftig twitchen.
Also habe ich genau das gleiche Problem, eine Rute fürs Twitchen mit Stationärrolle wird gesucht.
Daher kann ich auch nur sagen: Helft uns! ;-) ;-)


----------



## darth carper (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Die weiche Spitze deshalb, weil man einfach mehr Ködergefühl beim twitchen hat.
Gerade bei kleinen Ködern äußerst wichtig.
Mit einer zu harten Rute merkst du nämlich gar nix!

Leider ist es auf dem deutschen Markt meistens so, daß die Ruten die eine weiche Spitze haben, auch gleichzeitig insgesamt Schwabbelruten sind.
Viel Auswahl hat man da ja nicht und ich befürchte bei Harrison schonmal gar nicht.
Die gelbe Ashura wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit oder man muß sich eben mal angucken, was sonst neu auf den Markt kommt.
ABU's Rocksweeper sieht ja auch lecker aus.
Vielleicht könnte der Tusk-Blank ,den Mad auch im Programm hat, was sein, habe ihn aber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



darth carper schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte der Tusk-Blank ,den Mad auch im Programm hat, was sein, habe ihn aber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.


Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das die gleichen, wie sie mal in der Balzer Magna Majesty verbaut wurden, falls Dir die mal über den weg gelaufen sind. Und dazu muß ich sagen: gar nicht schlecht von der Power her. 
mad schreibt aber auch: semiparabolisch. Mal sehen ...


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ja kann man keinen mad-harrison-blank dafür verwenden??? ne vhf 30 gr 45gr oder 75gr, keine ahnung was das beste wäre, umbauen??? kenne die anderen threads, will aber ne MAD-RUTE!!!! :q


 
Nö, haben alle ne viel zu harte Spitzenaktion! Sind ja GuFi-Ruten (übewiegend)!

Wenns eine von Robert soll, dann hat der schon auch noch andere auf Lager....musst mal telefonieren...!

@Angeldet: Mir erschien es anfangs auch ein wenig widersprüchlich, dass man für sowas ne sensiblere/weichere Spitze braucht - auch fürs Jerken! Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass bei einer zu harten Spitze der Kontakt zwischen Köder und Angler abreisst. Mit einer entsprechend fürs Twitche konzipierten Rute funktioniert das tatsächlich viel besser!

Die Tusks haben hierfür wahrscheinlich die richtige Spitze aber zu wenig Rückrad.


----------



## don_king (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hallo,

ich zitiere mich mal selbst, da ich im COMBOS for TWITCHING-Threat noch keine Antworten erhalten habe |evil: und das hier auch reinpasst.



> Servus#h,
> 
> ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Castingrute, würde aber lieber selber bauen statt fertig zu kaufen. Leider ist die Auswahl an geeigneten Blanks hierzulande sehr begrenzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## mad (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

servus,

möglich ist alles und geht sicher irgendwie, aber richtig perfekt ist sowas nicht.#d 
von spinnruten kürzen usw alles schon probiert und wird nur noch schlechter. genau hier liegt der hund begraben.#6 
ein spinnruten blank ist für diese fischerei nicht perfekt.
man braucht einen baitcaster blank.#h 
es ist ein sehr großer unterschied ob spinnblank oder baitcastblank.
bin gerade dabei in diesen bereich neue blanks zu bekommen.
wenns gut geht bekomme ich schon welche am 30.1. :vik:


----------



## mad (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

und don_king ,



> Und nur so aus Interesse: Was ist eigentlich aus der auf Multi umgebauten Ashura geworden? Taugt die was?



bitte frag lieber nicht nach.
der umbau ist leider noch nicht ganz fertig, und glaube rainer hat die rute schon vergessen. darum wenns geht nicht mehr fragen.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



mad schrieb:


> und don_king ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst vergessen!
Hat der die letzten Telefonate des öfteren erwähnt!
Dabei wollten wir uns die Rute doch teilen, gell!


----------



## don_king (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



mad schrieb:


> bin gerade dabei in diesen bereich neue blanks zu bekommen.
> wenns gut geht bekomme ich schon welche am 30.1. :vik:



Da bin ich aber mal gespannt! Welche Längen und Wurfgewichte werden vorraussichtlich dabei sein, und von welchem Hersteller?
Und weisst du welcher Korkdurchmesser bündig mit einem 16er Fuji Trigger-Rollenhalter abschliesst?

Ich muss mich doch während der Schonzeit vernünftig beschäftigen:q, vorallem seit ich erfahren habe dass dieses Jahr rund um Strassburg massiv Schwarzbarsche besetzt werden!
#g|laola:#g


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

@don_king:

Baust Du selber auf?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



don_king schrieb:


> Ich muss mich doch während der Schonzeit vernünftig beschäftigen:q



aber hallo, jetzt wird ne neue rute bestellt und mindestens 3 neue boxen mit ködern gefüllt, das muss so richtig klingeln in der kasse, damit ich in der nächsten saison wieder richtig viel an meine gewässer verfüttern kann
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## schroe (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Rainer hat mir im Dez. mal seine 240iger Tusk zugeschickt. Ich empfand sie als etwas zu lang, aber durchaus geeignet. Der 210er Blank würde mir für den Job wohl wirklich gefallen.

Die 240er Skeletor ist zwar aus anderem Hause, aber durchaus mehr als brauchbar fürs "aktive" Wobbeln. Die 10er X-Raps kann man richtig damit tanzen lassen.

Die 240iger Ashura Seabass war für mich die pers. Referenz, leider auch etwas zu lang. Trotzdem IMHO unglaublich gut geeignet. Leider liest man immer wieder von defekten Spitzenteilen in der Serie (kann ich selber nicht bestätigen, die Berichte sind aber durchaus glaubhaft).

Sehr gut gefallen hat mir, allerdings schon für die etwas größeren Wobblermodelle, der Prototyp der "kleinen" Firejerk.

Wenn Robert allerdings ankündigt etwas in der "Mache" zu haben, lohnt sich in der Regel das Warten.


----------



## don_king (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



burn77 schrieb:


> @don_king:
> 
> Baust Du selber auf?



Ich habs vor, aber noch keine Ahnung welchen Blank ich verwende.
Und das ganze sollte einer gleichteuren Fertigrute schon überlegen sein, bzw. genau meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Sonst kann ich ja gleich eine Megabass oder Steez kaufen. :q

Nee, im ernst; ne Ashura HBV sollte das Teil schon in den Schatten stellen!


----------



## mad (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



don_king schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal gespannt! Welche Längen und Wurfgewichte werden vorraussichtlich dabei sein, und von welchem Hersteller?
> Und weisst du welcher Korkdurchmesser bündig mit einem 16er Fuji Trigger-Rollenhalter abschliesst



servus,

werden 2teilige ruten in ca. 2,10m und 2,40m,vielleicht sogar welche in 2,70m. vom wurfgewicht kann ich jetzt noch nichts genaues sagen, es kommen 2 verschiedene blanks.#6 
aber sicher in der richtung wie die meisten suchen für diese fischerei.
hersteller bleibt mein geheimniss, habe sehr lange danach gesucht und will es den anderen diesmal nicht so leicht machen.:vik: 
ist kein harrison blank das ist sicher.#6 

baue schon für marc mihan die rutenserie "Firejerk" und die damit schon gefischt haben sind alle begeistert von den blank.
diese blanks sind aber eine sonderanfertigung für jerkbait.com 
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/4557/firejerk111313jh.jpg

http://img120.*ih.us/img120/7512/firejerk122236ah.jpg


----------



## moped (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Mensch Robert,
wenn ich diese Fotos seh werd ich gleich ganz wuschig!!! Da werden Wünsche wach, die lieber nicht geweckt werden sollten!!
Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## sa-s (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



moped schrieb:


> Mensch Robert,
> wenn ich diese Fotos seh werd ich gleich ganz wuschig!!! Da werden Wünsche wach, die lieber nicht geweckt werden sollten!!
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



ganz genau jürgen,

und fickerig!

schöne grüsse 

sepp

ps.: krieg schon wieder feuchte hände


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



sa-s schrieb:


> ganz genau jürgen,
> 
> und fickerig!
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt weist Du wie´s mir geht! Und ich warte schon seit September auf die Blanks!!!!!!! :c 

@Robert: Am Donnerstag hätt ich frei! Ein Wort von Dir und ich komm sofort vorbei zum Blank-Vergleichs-Test!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



schroe schrieb:


> ....Sehr gut gefallen hat mir, allerdings schon für *die etwas größeren Wobblermodelle*, der Prototyp der "kleinen" Firejerk.....


 
Hi Schroe!

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die in Verbindung mit einer Stationären auch gut nen 76 Squirrel fischt!!! Meinst Du nicht????
Die J&W fischt (nicht "wirft") den 76er ganz passabel und liegt - nach einhelliger Meinung - zwischen den beiden stärkeren Firejerks. Dann müsst die kleine oder sogar die mittlere ja prädistiniert sein dafür!!! Zumindest wenn man nen Statio-Aufbau bekommt...


----------



## schroe (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hi Börnie,
kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten. 
Die beiden Prototypen die ich hier hatte, hatten noch keine Handelsbezeichnungen. 
Ich weiß entsprechend nicht, welche der drei Ruten (Hardbait H oder M oder Softbait) ich mit jeweils ca. 30 Jerkbaits und verschiedenen Wobblern verglichen habe.
Die leichtere fand ich für Köder, im Bereich des 100/110er Arnaud, Jason, Toppie und die Junioren exzellent.

Egal welches der beiden Modelle, es verursacht mir immer ein leichtes "Bauchgrimmen", wenn man sie mit den Illex "Black and Blue" Castings vergleicht. Die B&B´s wirken auf mich wie "aus der Not geboren".
Die Firejerks sind wesentlich wertiger und die Kleinere der beiden die ich gefischt habe, ist deutlich "lebendiger".


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

@ Schroe?

1. "Aus der Not geboren"?
2. "lebendiger"?? (mehr Übertragung?)

Kann es ausserdem sein, dass Du die beiden "Hardbait" - nicht aber die Softbait - zum testen hattest? #c 
Die härteste von den dreien, die ich gefischt habe, war jedenfalls einen Tick straffer als die J&W.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Robert: Am Donnerstag hätt ich frei! Ein Wort von Dir und ich komm sofort vorbei zum Blank-Vergleichs-Test!!!!


Hast Du's gut mit deiner räumlichen Nähe!  
Irgendwann muß ich auch mal beim Robert vorbei, hab ich mir mal für irgendwann notiert. :g


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



don_king schrieb:


> Ich habs vor, aber noch keine Ahnung welchen Blank ich verwende.
> Und das ganze sollte einer gleichteuren Fertigrute schon überlegen sein, bzw. genau meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Sonst kann ich ja gleich eine Megabass oder Steez kaufen. :q
> 
> Nee, im ernst; ne Ashura HBV sollte das Teil schon in den Schatten stellen!


 

die HBV in den Schatten stellen ist nun wirklich keine Kunst in der Preisklasse 

der Tusk ist bis zu den 79er Squirrell nicht der schlechteste und liegt preislich sehr gut für das was er bringt, ob es der gleiche Blank ist den Balzer benutzt (wie Det anmerkt) weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ob es der gleiche Blank ist den Balzer benutzt (wie Det anmerkt) weiß ich nicht.


Benutz*t*e, die Serie gibts nicht mehr, und ich schätze nach den mehrfach beobachteten und kolportieren Gepflogenheiten, daß Balzer da sozusagen eine Nullserie günstig verarbeitete (paar Jahre her), das paßt logisch/historisch alles genau zusammen. 
Schaut mal hier (Blank): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=55159&d=1168881243

Anders kann ich mir manches Auftreten von GroßSerienruten wie der Fenwick Seahawk z.B. auch nicht erklären, das kann nur eine fixe SonderpostenGroßcharge zu einem sehr sehr günstigen Preis als Basis sein, einfach für lau herbeizaubern kann das keiner.

In welcher Preislage liegen denn die Tuskblanks? 
Brauche da dringend ein seelisches Schutzgerüst gegen die vielen Billigangebote der 30-40 EUR Klasse. :q :q


----------



## don_king (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> werden 2teilige ruten in ca. 2,10m und 2,40m,vielleicht sogar welche in 2,70m. vom wurfgewicht kann ich jetzt noch nichts genaues sagen, es kommen 2 verschiedene blanks.#6



Für Stationärrolle sicher super, aber für ne echte Baitcaster immer noch zu lang, und ich vermute auch etwas zu hart für meine Bedürfnisse.



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> der Tusk ist bis zu den 79er Squirrell nicht der schlechteste und liegt preislich sehr gut für das was er bringt, ob es der gleiche Blank ist den Balzer benutzt (wie Det anmerkt) weiß ich nicht.



Den Tusk kenne ich nicht aber Robert beschreibt die Aktion immer als "kleine Schwester der VHF". Und eine VHF arbeitet eigentlich überhaupt nicht über die Aktion des Blanks, sondern hat über die komplette Länge nur Rückrad (ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine#h).
Ich suche was mit weicher Spitzenaktion, die dann in ein kräftiges Handteil übergeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



don_king schrieb:


> Und eine VHF arbeitet eigentlich überhaupt nicht über die Aktion des Blanks, sondern hat über die komplette Länge nur Rückrad (ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine#h).


Kleiner Widerspruch, im Prinzip und im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten stimmt das ja weitgehend:
Das ist eine Frage des wirklichen WG und der Werferspeed+power, die Frage ist vielmehr ob sich der Werfer traut und das kann, die VHF wirklich aufzuladen. (die ist bekanntlich sehr sehr schnell und schneller da als wo man denkt).
Mit meiner 3m 45er und einem 45g Wobbler sowie Effzet 32g und Spöket 35g dran habe ich das mal gemacht, nach dann schon längerer Übung über 2-3 Monate, und dann schaut man schon etwas anders, wenn die Rute wirklich aufgeladen durchgezogen wird. *zeng*
Muß aber Material und Finger erstmal aushalten, die Rute kanns, der Rest eher weniger.   Mit der -30g geht die Aufladung einfacher, gleich auf Anhieb, mit 18g schon leidlich gut, dickere Blinker und der 25g Wobbler ganz ordentlich. So unter 60% des oberen WGs schätze ich mal, wird es schwer die Rute stark aufzuladen, da fehlt einfach die Köderfliehkraft.



> Ich suche was mit weicher Spitzenaktion, die dann in ein kräftiges Handteil übergeht.


Wieder einer!  ich sag doch, daß solch eine Spitze eine Bereicherung wäre.


----------



## KHof (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hallo Detlef!

Ich glaube es wäre an der Zeit die 1087 ins Rennen zu schicken. Die ist mit 2,70 zwar etwas lang, aber die weiche Spitze und die stark progressive Aktion passt sehr gut auf die Anforderungen.
Dabei ist sie sehr elegant und dabei recht preiswert.

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wieder einer!  ich sag doch, daß solch eine Spitze eine Bereicherung wäre.


 

nee Det, was king meint ist eine hm.... "twitchspitze" ähnl. wie es die gelben besitzen,....verstehe ich dich richtig King???

das was du suchst Det, so nehm ich zum mal an, ist eine Rute die im Rückrad kräftig ist und eine weiche Spitze hat, damiit der Köder "eingesaugt" werden kann, vom Prinzip eine Rute deren Aufau ähnl. der einer Drop shot ist, nehm ich zum. mal an.
Letztendlich ist es eine Frage des persönl. Geschmacks und der Übung was das Twitchen angeht. ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man mit der VHf 5-30 doch recht passabel twitchen kann, wenn sie um die 210 cm hat, warten wir aber mal ab was Robert alles so ausgräbt......
es ist da etliches an der Mache, vielleicht gibts die Firejerks ja auch bald als Statio version....Robert wäre doch ne Überlegung oder????


----------



## don_king (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Widerspruch, im Prinzip und im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten stimmt das ja weitgehend:
> Das ist eine Frage des wirklichen WG und der Werferspeed+power, die Frage ist vielmehr ob sich der Werfer traut und das kann, die VHF wirklich aufzuladen. (die ist bekanntlich sehr sehr schnell und schneller da als wo man denkt).
> Mit meiner 3m 45er und einem 45g Wobbler sowie Effzet 32g und Spöket 35g dran habe ich das mal gemacht, nach dann schon längerer Übung über 2-3 Monate, und dann schaut man schon etwas anders, wenn die Rute wirklich aufgeladen durchgezogen wird. *zeng*
> Muß aber Material und Finger erstmal aushalten, die Rute kanns, der Rest eher weniger.  Mit der -30g geht die Aufladung einfacher, gleich auf Anhieb, mit 18g schon leidlich gut, dickere Blinker und der 25g Wobbler ganz ordentlich. So unter 60% des oberen WGs schätze ich mal, wird es schwer die Rute stark aufzuladen, da fehlt einfach die Köderfliehkraft.



Stimmt schon, und wenn die Rute sich gut auflädt muss man eigentlich gar nicht voll durchziehen um richtig gut Weite zu machen. Bei der VHF brauchts dafür halt ein bisschen mehr Gewicht. Aber da ich mit recht leichten Ködern an ner Multi fischen will ist es noch viel wichtiger dass die Rute sich schon bei geringem Gewicht schön auflädt.



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> nee Det, was king meint ist eine hm.... "twitchspitze" ähnl. wie es die gelben besitzen,....verstehe ich dich richtig King???



Sowas wäre richtig geil


----------



## mad (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

servus,

ganz wichtig!!!#h 
die firejerk baue ich für marc auf und bekommt keiner über mich. der blank ist eine sonderanfertigung laut vorgaben vom marc und die blanks gehören ihm.

ich bekomme noch blanks zum twitchen und von harrison bekommt rainer die nächsten taaaaage eine test rute der vielleicht sicher gut ist. 2,10m 5-20gr.

gut ding braucht bisschen zeit.:vik:


----------



## fireline (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*





hi mad,jetzt sitzt scho wida vorm pc,schau dast die steckern fertig
bringst,lach
mfg


----------



## sa-s (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



burn77 schrieb:


> Jetzt weist Du wie´s mir geht! Und ich warte schon seit September auf die Blanks!!!!!!! :c
> 
> @Robert: Am Donnerstag hätt ich frei! Ein Wort von Dir und ich komm sofort vorbei zum Blank-Vergleichs-Test!!!!



ja geh weida!

i draam scho schlecht, weil des packerl aus japan immer no ned do is!

aber morgen, morgen...:vik: 

guten abend

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



KHof schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wäre an der Zeit die 1087 ins Rennen zu schicken. Die ist mit 2,70 zwar etwas lang, aber die weiche Spitze und die stark progressive Aktion passt sehr gut auf die Anforderungen. Dabei ist sie sehr elegant und dabei recht preiswert.


Müßte man mal ausprobieren, gerade mit der, oder meinst du nicht die 1086 -45g ? Die Aktionstype ist ja im Vergleich zu sonstigen Ruten bei uns in DE sehr "eigenwillig", kürzere gibt's auf jeden Fall auch. Das das kleine Biest so ziemlich alles ohne Anstrengung rausschleudert ist schon mal Fakt.

Ich hatte wie bereits gesagt bisher mit Softtip-Twitchen nichts am Hut, am besten ging die straffe selbstgeschneiderte Nahkampf 2,40m Rute um den Wobbler tanzen zu lassen, bei Esox eigentlich auch nicht so das Problem mal ne halbe Sekunde weniger Kontakt zu haben, das ruckt schon wenn der mitspielt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das was du suchst Det, so nehm ich zum mal an, ist eine Rute die im Rückrad kräftig ist und eine weiche Spitze hat, damiit der Köder "eingesaugt" werden kann, vom Prinzip eine Rute deren Aufau ähnl. der einer Drop shot ist, nehm ich zum. mal an.


Sowas derart wünsche ich mir ja als Aufsatzspitze zur VHF , fürs leichtere Spinnen mit zarteren Ködern und quirligen Fischen, aber bloß nicht zu weich.

Die PacBay 1086 halte ich für eine solche Aktionstype wie von Dir beschrieben, bei den Barschanglern in US ja auch sehr naheliegend. 
Die Aktionskurve sollte für mich zum allgemeinen Spinnen aber noch schöner sein (Übergangsbogen), das ist mir zu "eckig".


----------



## mad (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

servus det,

nur als beispiel.#6 
die PacBay blanks halte ich persönlich für richtig schlecht. hatte mal 2 blanks in ca.50gr und den mit 100gr. war von den blanks richtig enttäuscht.:c 
baute die nicht mal auf, hab sie später sogar zersägt weil ich kurze blankteile gebraucht habe.
aber gott sei dank hat jeder einen anderen geschmack wie ein oder der perfekte blank sein soll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hallo Robert!

Welche waren das, erinnerst Du dich noch an die Nummern der Teile oder sowas? Es gibt ja ziemlich irre viele davon. 

Z.B. der T2SP1088 in 2,70m angeben 10-100g, real eher 35-110g, wirkt als nackter Blank sowas von gruselig steif und wenig geschmeidig, da schaut man schon so |uhoh: #t 
Als von KHof aufgebaute GuFi-Peitsche in live ist der plötzlich richtig lebendig, kein Problem mit großen Ködern oder Liftpower, und dabei gute Pufferwirkung, glaubt man vorher einfach nicht. 
Ist zwar nicht VHF oder VT Feeling, sondern anders.


----------



## mad (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo Robert!
> 
> Welche waren das, erinnerst Du dich noch an die Nummern der Teile oder sowas? Es gibt ja ziemlich irre viele davon.




#d #d #d  leider nicht.
glaub dir das vielleicht nicht alle so schlecht sind, aber die teile kommen mir nicht mehr ins haus.


----------



## KHof (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hallo Mad!

Ist doch eigendlich gut so, daß die Geschmäcker so verschieden sind!! Fischen kann man mit vielen verschiedenen Geräten, sofern man sie beherrscht und Freude dran hat. Dies ist das wichtigste! 
Die Pac Bays können eigendlich keinem Harrison-Fan gefallen, dafür sind die viel zu verschieden. Schlecht von der Qualität her kann man die nicht bezeichnen, zumindestens meine sind kerzengrade, keine Lackfehler, sauber geschnitten und gut in der Passung. Da hab ich in 20 Jahren Rutenbasteleien schon lustigeres gesehen. (Ich hab aber auch schon besseres gesehen.)
Ich gehör wohl zu der seltenen Spezies die ihre VHF als glatte Fehlinvestition tief in eine Ecke des Angelkellers versenkt hat.

Tjä, so unterschiedlich sind die Leut.....

Trotzdem taugt die 1086 (stimmt Detlef!) zum twitchen recht gut. Durch die relativ weiche, dünne Spitze kommt es selten zum Überschlag und zum Verhängen des Kopfdrillings und der Köder kann leicht eingesaugt werden. Die Länge ist ist recht ungewöhnlich, aber bei seitlicher Führung nicht wirklich problematisch. Überraschend ist das nicht, da "twitchen" im Herkunftsland USA eher die normale Köderführung darstellt.
Das Rückrat der Rute ist recht stramm, die Schurstärke ist bis 25 Pound angegeben (scheint etwas heftig).

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Ich weiß nicht welche Probs ihr mit überschlagen und Kopfdrilling fangen habt, es ist einfach eine Frage des Wurfstils, egal welche meiner Ruten ich gerade in der Hand habe, diese Probs habe ich nicht, was nicht heissen soll, dass es nicht vorkommt.
Wie lange ist der PCbay Blank 270???
seid mir net böse aber solche Längen sind gänzlich ungeeignet. Eine 240 ist unter Umständen schon zu lang. Es geht auch nicht darum ob ich seitlich twitche oder wieviel Platz ich habe sondern um das Gefühl für den Köder sonst um gar nichts, ich muss doch spüren was der Bait im Wasser macht, das geht mit so einem langen Stecken ÜBERHAUPT nicht, egal wie feinnervig oder wie die Rute auch immer beschaffen ist. Kann aber sein daß ich falsch twitche was auch ne Möglichkeit ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Rainer, richtig, die ist 2,70m von Klaus, aber hat ein extremes Rückgrat - ganz lang nach vorne, RF2SP1086 heißt die, wobei die Spitze weich ist, der Rest hart, ergo gibts nen ziemlichen Knick für die Optik. (heftige minimale Klotoide)
Wirft nicht genau, aber leicht und weit, entsprechend der Theorie einer spitzigen Spitzenaktion, auch extrem leichte Köder was mich sehr gewundert hat. WG Bandbreite sehr extrem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Was ich aber mal ganz vorsichtig anmerken möchte, und aus bubbels Anfrage zu Jerken vs. Wobbeln 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92798
ja schon mal aufkam: 
Wo gibts oder wer hat denn ein möglichst genaue plausible Definition und damit Unterscheidung, was wann was ist? 
Bin mir da nicht so richtig im klaren, bzw. denke auch das da ein wenig aneinander vorbei geredet wird. Und zwar:

1. linearer Einzug
2. leichtes Zupfen
3. starkes Zupfen
4. Twitchen (http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=twitching)
5. Jerken  (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerk)
6. Jumpen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jump_'n'_Run), Springen lassen (also in die Luft)

Wann ist was was? |kopfkrat also 1. und 6. ist nun leicht.
Das ist nämlich eine Frage der Führung und keine Frage des Gerätes oder Köders, wie ich einigen Anmerkungen dazu ausdrücklich zustimmen möchte. 

In der Wikipedia steht noch nicht viel - das wäre aber auch zu einfach 
Ne Stadt der Twitcher gibts aber :q  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twitch_City

Ich twitche wahrscheinlich ganz falsch, sogar mit ner 3m Rute und kleinen Wobblern, aber sei's drum :g



Der ist auch noch cool, paßt fast alles zu den Ruten: :m

"Im Extremfall, etwa bei Hochgeschwindigkeitszügen (oder Angelruten ), kann durch Verwendung anderer Übergangsbögen als der Klotoide erreicht werden, dass der Querruck am Anfang des Übergangsbogens nicht sprunghaft, sondern allmählich einsetzt."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Querruck 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klotoide "Spinnkurve"


----------



## KHof (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hallo Rainer!

Leichte Köder verfangen sich bei harten Ruten nicht nur beim Werfen, sondern auch gerne beim Twitchen selbst wenn sie durch zu harte Spitzen in einen Schnurbogen reinlaufen. (Also eine Gleitphase entwickeln) Dabei hilft eine weiche und sensible Spitze leichten Kontakt zum Köder zu halten und das "Selbstüberholen" zu verhindern. Dies ist bei Salmo glidern als Extrem zu beobachten, andere Wobbler verhalten sich getwitcht aber in gewisser Weise ähnlich.

Über die Länge die gänzlich ungeeignet ist kann man sich trefflich streiten, ich maße mir aber nicht an, die Technik so perfekt zu beherrschen um das zu beurteilen. 

Klaus


----------



## schroe (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



> Dies ist bei Salmo glidern als Extrem zu beobachten, andere Wobbler verhalten sich getwitcht aber in gewisser Weise ähnlich.



Doof aber auch,...wenn die auch noch das Gleiten anfangen, die Glider.#d :q :q :q :vik:


----------



## NorbertF (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Ich hoffe mal für euch dass die Hechte zu schätzen wissen welchen Aufwand ihr für sie betreibt. Wäre ja sonst schade


----------



## KHof (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



schroe schrieb:


> Doof aber auch,...wenn die auch noch das Gleiten anfangen, die Glider.#d :q :q :q :vik:


 
...aber wenn sie ausgeglitten sind und dann in die Schnur glitten sind, hat sichs ausgeglitten.....


@ Norbert: Sicher nicht, aber es macht Laune über sowas zu debattieren (solange das keiner zu ernst meint...)

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Det...
das twitchen lässt sich so nicht definieren wie 2x2=4
es ist sehr wohl Köderabhängig...
ich sags mal so...
bei uns in der BRD werden Spinnköder ausgeworfen und dann eingekurbelt. Manch einer beschleunigt oder verlangsamt das einholen des Köders, sei es dass er schneller Kurbelt oder die Köder über die Rute mit Rucken usw beschleunigt, das wars bei den meisten auch schon von wegen Abwechslung usw. Fakt ist dass dies alles bei gestraffter Schnur geschieht während gekurbelt wird, somit braucht der Angler auch eine weiche Spitze, damit der Köder leichter eingesaugt werden kann, da ja die Schnur unter "Spannung" steht.
Für mich ist das twitchen das Spielen mit dem Köder, also auf der Stelle tanzen lasse, rückwärts laufen lasssen usw. dass man dazu auch div. Ködertypen braucht versteht sich von selbst, einen Blinker kann man genausowenig twitchen wie ein Wobbler der Eigenschaften wie ein "Holzstück" hat, also nur unter permanentem Zug sein Spiel entfaltet, da ist ausser einem Spinnstop bzw. einer Beschleunigung nichts zu machen. Man kann also mit dem Köder nicht spielen wie es z.b. mit einem Squirrell oder einen Sickly, den man fast auf der Stelle in gleichbleibender tiefe spielen lassen kann und somit den Räuber mehr reizt, da der Köder ganz lange im Blickfeld von diesem bleibt.Die Schnur ist nicht permanent unter Spannung der Köder kann also problemlos "eingesaugt" werden. Dieses Einsaugen überträgt sich dann und es erfolgt ein Anhieb mit minimalster zeitverzögerung. Die Spitze der Rute dient also nicht zur "Schnurentspannung" damit der Köder eingesaugt werden kann, sondern zum Führen des Köders, sie muss so sensibel und gleichzeitig schnell sein, dass ich genau merke wie der "Twitch" am Köder ankommt und ich weiß wie der Köder reagiert, (das muss ich natürlich vorher im Flachwasser durch Beobachtungen testen). Diese Spitze hat nun auch den Vorteil dass ich leichte Köder ebenfalls gut werfen kann und durch das starke Rückrad auch schwerere Köder ohne Not ins Wasser bringe.
Die zu beangelte Fischgröße ergibt sich durch das Rückrad und nicht durch die Spitze.
Die Ruten sind deshalb so kurz um das Gefühl für den Köder zu bekommen, das hab ich nämlich mit einer langen nicht mehr. 
Die Verweildauer eines Twitchköders im Wasser kann etliche Minuten länger sein als bei einem normalen Spinnköder wie Gufi, Blinker etc...
sie kann aber geanusogut kürzer sein wenn der Räuber auf Speed steht. Mit Twitchködern ist man diesbez. durchaus flexiebler was die verweildauer im Wasser betrifft. Was die zu beangelde Tiefe betrifft, bin ich auf das durch den köder festgelegte Tiefenspektrum begrenzt.


----------



## schroe (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



> ...aber wenn sie ausgeglitten sind und dann in die Schnur glitten sind, hat sichs ausgeglitten.....



....und der Angler denkt sich dann: "bullshit,.....die Rute machts nicht!" und kann dann nur hilflos zugucken?|supergri

Wär das dann ein Indiz für den allseits gefürchteten "Kunstköderkontrollverlust"?:q :q :q


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Khof
versuchs mal mit ner kürzeren Rute und vielleicht einem Titanvorfach bei den Salmos...oder nimm mal nen Piketime Glider 

p.s. ich sehe mich acuh nicht als den perfekten Twitcher an.....
ich habe nur meine eigenen Vorstellung wie ich meine Köder die ich fische zu führen habe und das gelingt mir an meinen Ruten ohne dass sie sich ständig verfangen, slebt beim normalen Wobblerfischen mit der 75gr VHf habe ich keine probleme damit, egal ob ich nen reef Runner, nen Squirrell oder sonstwas werfe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

@Rainer
Schöne Ausführung zu meiner Frage, damit habe ich einiges mehr verstanden! 

Was mir dann dazu einfällt:

Mit Blinkern geht so ein Spielen z.B. auch, ich habe eine Type S-Blinker, die z.B. rückwärts schwimmt beim locker lassen oder sehr verführerisch langsam auf der Stelle dreht, damit kann man auch etliches spielen, muß man aber vorher genau einüben im Angesicht des Köders, sehr heftige Hechtwaffe wenn alles paßt.

Dann das mit der weichen Spitze: Also wenn ich ne harte Rute nehme (bzw. nur die gerade da habe) mit straffer Mono auf der Spule oder eingewechselten E-Spule, dann klappt jegliches Gezucke auf vlt. 20-25m noch sehr gut, und dem Fisch sind keine Grenzen beim einsaugen oder so gesetzt, geht eben mit kleinen Ködern sehr gut auch mit einer "normalen" Rute, die harte Spinne wird dadurch verträglicher (meiner Beobachtung nach).

Ich werde mir jedenfalls durch diese Diskussion angeregt auch sowas wie besser verweilende Suspender zulegen, und dann twitchen, jerken, flippen und pullen was das Zeug hält!  hat bubbele gut gemacht! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



schroe schrieb:


> Wär das dann ein Indiz für den allseits gefürchteten "Kunstköderkontrollverlust"?:q :q :q


@schroe
Erzähl doch mal, was ist das genau, ansteckend, oder Kaufrausch, oder ist es das worum es sich hier die ganze Zeit dreht? |kopfkrat

Also sowas wie Kontrollverlust durch zu weiche Spitzen soll es ja vielerorten geben!  :q :q


----------



## KHof (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hallo Rainer,

Ich fisch die Gliders an einer Gentle jerk mit Titanvorfach oder Spinnstange. Das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein welches ziemlich berüchtigt ist.
Huskies oder auch der Deka Hamakuru (sinkend) sind auch bei längeren Ruten gut zu fühlen, wesendlich kleinere fisch ich eigendlich nie getwitcht - wahrscheinlich hab ich da eben zuwenig Gefühl für (gut möglich, daß daher die Rutendebatte herkommt).

@Schoe: Köderkontrollverlust erleidet doch jeder Kunstköderfreak öfter mal! Spätestens beim Surfen über möglichst exotische Pages mit seltsamen Holz- oder Plastikdingern die man für Geld kaufen kann!!!

Klaus


----------



## schroe (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



> @schroe
> Erzähl doch mal, was ist das genau, ansteckend, oder Kaufrausch, oder ist es das worum es sich hier die ganze Zeit dreht?



Nee, dass ist dann, wenn dir dein Glider, wenn er das Gleiten beginnt, immer in die eigene Schnur läuft.
Glider sollen ja gliden.#c  
Das ist dann die vollendete, kontrollierte Kontrolle.:q 

Ich wollte damit eigentlich eine Brücke zum Thema "geeignete Rutenlänge" schlagen.
Eine möglicherweise, spekulative Antwort darauf mutmaßen, warum ein Glider beim Gliden in die eigene Schnur schwimmen kann. Man kann mit der Rute gegensteuern und das Verhüddeln verhindern. Mit einer 270cm Angel hätte ich damit aber auch Probleme.



> @Schoe: Köderkontrollverlust erleidet doch jeder Kunstköderfreak öfter mal! Spätestens beim Surfen über möglichst exotische Pages mit seltsamen Holz- oder Plastikdingern die man für Geld kaufen kann!!!



Das wäre dann wohl die Legaldefinition.#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> bei uns in der BRD werden Spinnköder ausgeworfen und dann eingekurbelt.



na ja, die meisten nehmen hierzu den effzett, scheißdrauf, ob es 1m oder 10m tief ist und der wird mit ice-geschwindigkeit reingekurbelt. und irgendwann hängt sich daran ein selbstmordhecht auf und der vollpfosten glaubt, jetzt hat er den dreh drauf, er is der gute profi :vik::vik::vik::vik: diese angler sind meine lieblinge, die gibt es wie mücken im sommer, über all am wasser!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Steffen, du willst damit jetzt doch nicht andeuten, daß der Rainer auch zu denen gehört? |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

manchmal schon Det  

dann nehm ich nen Effzet und werf ihn voll in die Strömung, vollspeed einkurbeln und zack.........
ein Rafen#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Du nimmst es wenigstens auch mit Humor! :q :q :q 
Bin mal gespannt was der Steffen dazu sagt ...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

jaaaaaaaaa, rapfen is was anderes, ich sprach ja vom hechtangeln!!! sorry, muss ja dazu!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Also so'n Tag mit Selbstmörderhechten oder ähnlichen Exemplaren ist auch nicht schlecht. Schwimmköder nur aufs Wasser legen (an guter Stelle), etwas warten, *zack* Hecht drauf.
Seltene Tage zwar, aber kommt vor.

Von wegen Führung und Tackle und sowas, auf das richtige Gespür zum Auslegen des Köders kommt es an! :q :q :q


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> Ich fisch die Gliders an einer Gentle jerk mit Titanvorfach oder Spinnstange. Das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein welches ziemlich berüchtigt ist.
> Huskies oder auch der Deka Hamakuru (sinkend) sind auch bei längeren Ruten gut zu fühlen, wesendlich kleinere fisch ich eigendlich nie getwitcht - wahrscheinlich hab ich da eben zuwenig Gefühl für (gut möglich, daß daher die Rutendebatte herkommt).
> Klaus


 

zu fühlen sind die Köder und deren Aktionen (Vibrationen oder was auch immer) natürlich auch an längeren Ruten aber das Führen an sich bereitet Probs. Genau da liegt aber das Problem.
Ich wills mal so sagen ohne Anspruch auf korrekte Wegstrecken nur mal zum verdeutlichen:
Ein Twitch der im Handgelenk eine Wegstrecke von 5 cm zurücklegt ergibt bei einer 2m Rute an der Rutenspitze einen Weg von 20cm, der gleiche Twitch (5 cm aus dem Handgelenk ) ergibt bei ner 270er Rute an deren Spitze einen Weg von 2m. Dieser Weg wird an den Köder weitergegeben, somit ist eine unkontrollierte kontrollierte Köderkontrolle  nicht mehr möglich, deshalb auch meine Behauptung dass so lange Ruten ungeeignet sind für diese Art der fischerei.
Erklärung meiner unkontrollierten kontrollierten Köderkontrolle:q 
(was ein Begriff  )

unkontrolliert deshalb:

die Schnur bleibt nach dem Twitch (je nach Köder) mehr oder weniger "schlaff" damit der Köder sein Spiel (z.b Glider gleitet seine Bahn, kick back mit Squirrel, auftauchen des Divers usw) und somit seine Vorzüge voll entfalten kann. Durch die schlaffe Schnur habe ich im Moment keine direkte Köderkontrolle obwohl der Köder von mir

kontrolliert wird,

weil ich das so will und beabsichtige, 
dadurch habe ich wiederum die volle

Köderkontrolle....

uff..... was ne Definition.....

etwas umständlich ausgedrückt, ich hoffe aber Ihr versteht was ich meine.....
um auf die feine Spitze wieder zurückzukommen, 
die ist wegen obigen Gründen in diesem Fall nur zweitrangig, die dient, wie ich ja schon im Post oben beschrieben habe, dazu auch leichtere Köder zu werfen. 
Wir versuchen allerdings immer das Optimum für unsere Art der Fischerei zu erreichen, deshalb führe ich das Twitchen nicht mit Besenstielen durch obwohl dies auch mögl. wäre ohne dass sich die Köder immer wieder in der Schnur verheddern. Ich muss auch zugeben dass es einfacher ist den Köder mit ner feineren Spitze, ihre Vorzüge zu entlocken, man hat einfach mehr Gefühl in dem Twitch, vom Prinzip her ist es aber egal, ich muss halt wissen wie was wann mit welchem twitch reagiert.


du fischst doch auch Deine Jerks an ner kurzen Rute. Dass man mal nen Einhänger an der Schnur hat ist klaro, kommt in der Regel vom unkonzentriert sein

Glaub mir auch du hast das gefühl in deinen Händen du musst es nur entdecken und eine völlig neue (Köder) Welt wird sich dir auftun.
Der drill und die Aktion der bevorzugten Rute ist wiederum eine andere Sache#h


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also so'n Tag mit Selbstmörderhechten oder ähnlichen Exemplaren ist auch nicht schlecht. Schwimmköder nur aufs Wasser legen (an guter Stelle), etwas warten, *zack* Hecht drauf.
> Seltene Tage zwar, aber kommt vor.
> 
> Von wegen Führung und Tackle und sowas, auf das richtige Gespür zum Auslegen des Köders kommt es an! :q :q :q


 

stimmt auch wieder, mit Maden nen Zander fangen kommt auch des öfteren vor....

aber ohne Flachs...
holt euch mal nen Squirrell, nehmt ne leichte kurze Spinnrute
so bis 25/30gr mit ca 2m testet mal das Köderspiel (ohne ernsthaft dabei zu fischen, also nur Köder teseten im nahbereich dass ihr ihn seht), dann macht das gleiche mit ner 3m Spinne im gleichen WG Bereich, teilt eure Erfahrungen dann bitte hier mit würde mich intressieren


----------



## KHof (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Hey Rainer!

Probier ich mal!
...und über das neue Gefühl in den Händen wird sich zumindest meine Frau freuen...

Klaus


----------



## darth carper (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

also was das twitchen angeht, mag ich es lieber wenn der köder dabei auch strecke macht.
nur dann kann man auch die vorteile des spinnfischens richtig ausspielen.
ich müßte mir ganz sicher sein, daß ein raubfisch an einem bestimmten platz steht, wenn ich den köder fast auf der stelle fischen möchte.
was habe ich davon, wenn das alles prima klappt, aber da weit und breit kein raubfisch ist.
heißt nicht, daß ich den kunstköder wie ein wahnsinniger durchs wasser kurbel, aber er sollte möglichst viel strecke absuchen.
ein hungriger und/oder aggressiver räuber wird einen fisch mit sicherheit attackieren ob er nun rückwärts schwimmt, auf der stelle irgendwelche faxen macht oder flüchtend an ihm vorbei schwimmt.

die kürzeren ruten haben auch den vorteil, daß sich die köder durch ihre bessere handlichkeit viel einfacher führen lassen.
ich kann den köder zur seite, nach unten und in sonst alle richtungen twitchen, ohne das wasser schaumig zu schlagen.


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



darth carper schrieb:


> also was das twitchen angeht, mag ich es lieber wenn der köder dabei auch strecke macht.
> nur dann kann man auch die vorteile des spinnfischens richtig ausspielen.
> ich müßte mir ganz sicher sein, daß ein raubfisch an einem bestimmten platz steht, wenn ich den köder fast auf der stelle fischen möchte.
> was habe ich davon, wenn das alles prima klappt, aber da weit und breit kein raubfisch ist.
> ...


 

das eine schliesst doch das andere nicht aus, wenn ich nen Köder langsam führen kann kann ich das auch schnell machen um strecke zu machen, habe aber den Vorteil HOT Spots langsam und lange abzufischen 




> die kürzeren ruten haben auch den vorteil, daß sich die köder durch ihre bessere handlichkeit viel einfacher führen lassen.
> ich kann den köder zur seite, nach unten und in sonst alle richtungen twitchen, ohne das wasser schaumig zu schlagen.


 
#6 auch mit ein Grund


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



KHof schrieb:


> Hey Rainer!
> 
> ...und über das neue Gefühl in den Händen wird sich zumindest meine Frau freuen...
> 
> Klaus


 
jep.... :q


----------



## don_king (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Servus,

ich hab mich mal ein bisschen nach Blanks umgeschaut und bin bei G.Loomis IMX oder noch besser GLX#6 hängen geblieben. Hat die schon mal jemand in der Hand gehabt?

Oder kann jemand was zu StCroix sagen, da hab ich noch überhaupt kein Durchblick?

Und woher könnte man die guten Stücke besorgen ohne in den USA zu bestellen? Ich hab vorhin bei Outdoorfishing angefragt, mal schauen was die sagen.


----------



## plattform7 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*



don_king schrieb:


> ...Hat die schon mal jemand in der Hand gehabt?
> 
> Oder kann jemand was zu StCroix sagen, da hab ich noch überhaupt kein Durchblick?


 
Schaue mal im TWITCHING-COMBOS - Thread nach... Da wurde einige gute Blanks besprochen


----------



## darth carper (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

@rainer1962

nein, das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. wollte damit nur sagen, daß köder die gleichmäßig eingeholt fangen, auch fürs twitchen geeignet sind.
wichtig ist nur, daß man dem köder einen variantenreichen lauf verleiht. 
das der köder auf der stelle spielt ist für mich daher nicht generell eine wichtige eigenschaft, da ich lieber strecke mache.

aber wir kommen vom thema ab.

hat eigentlich schon jemand die prologic ruten gefischt oder gesehen?
im neuen katalog von gerl....r sind mir da ein paar zumindest optisch sehr schöne ruten aufgefallen, die durchaus für mittlere bis größere wobbler geeignet sein könnten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

@don_king:
Schau mal genau im Rutenselbstbauvorstellungsfenster nach, nicht nur deine 

@darth_carper
Lionhead hat da mal was zu geschrieben, in den Tiefen der Spinnrutendiskussion, etwa derart: einfach aufgebaut, aber gut für ihn.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle Harrison-Kenner: Suche optimale Rute zum Twitchen und Jerken von Suspende*

Gibt aber mittlerweile wohl neue Modelle mit einem anderen Blank und in kürzeren Ausführungen.
Sehen wie gesagt optisch sehr gut aus.


----------

